

Ask HN: Websites with C Programming Questions - a_lifters_life

Im looking for sites like CodingBat, that offer simple, difficult, really hard problems in C to work on.<p>Does anyone know of such a site for C Programming only?<p>I&#x27;m trying to learn C coming from a Python&#x2F;Php&#x2F;Ruby background.<p>Thank you!
======
simonblack
Write an emulator for an 8-bit Z80 microprocessor and then execute an actual
Z80 program.

~~~
a_lifters_life
thanks for the comment, albeit i didnt ask you to give me your idea of a
problem, but asked for a __site __to show problems to solve in C.

------
MichaelCrawford
reverse a C string in place.

